# Why Doesn't The iPhone Have A Memory Card Slot??



## fiyahstotah (Nov 9, 2009)

I just saw the iPhone Ssucks video on youtube and in the video the artist ask Steve Jobs why he hasn't included a memory card slot in the iphone.

What do you guys think? I mean the iphone is considered the best phone in the world right? So why doesn't it have a memory card slot?

here's the kinda funny, kinda annoying but completely true video:

YouTube - The iPhone Ssucks


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am guessing that Apple felt with such a large internal memory there was not a need for a memory slot. I myself think it would be better having the slot. It would make it easier to move data from one phone to another or a computer.

Just my two cents


----------

